
Warewolf is great for integration and orchestration - Carol_dev
You can use Warewolf to:
1.	Integrate multiple systems through 3rd party and native connectors
2.	Build remote services straight into your local workflows
3.	Visually inspect, maintain and configure integration points
4.	Synchronize data in real time
5.	Drag and drop connectors to integrate disparate systems
6.	Simple Active Directory integration
Download your free trial and seamless integrate your systems 400% faster!
Download free from: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;warewolf.io
======
mondoshawan
Seems like you actually want this to be a Show HN link instead of a
description like this.

